# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Kriebel/prikkelhoest

## poelo

Hoi,tijdens een wintersport vakantie,ben ik na een bezoek aan een stoombad ineens erg gaan hoesten,een droge hoest,zodra ik in bed lig begint het,soms ook overdag. 
Er is een maag onderzoek uitgevoerd,er is een klein scheurtje in het middenrif ontdekt.
De long arts heeft geen afwijkingen gevonden.
Bij de K.N.O. arts is er een verdikking van de slokdarm net onder de stembanden gevonden,waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt door af en toe terug stromend maagzuur.
Ik gebruik codeine,en maagzuur remmers,maar ik hoest nog steeds.
Wie weet raad.

----------


## sietske763

ha,
hoeveel mg codeine krijg je, en alleen voor de nacht?
overdag codeine is niet goed hoor, maar miss. wist je dat al...

----------


## greune

Ik heb sinds ongeveer *8 weken* een vervelende* kriebelhoest*. Vaak heb ik hoofdpijn ervan, door het constante hoesten.
Ik heb zo`n beetje *vanalles geprobeerd*. Hoestdrankjes, stomen, codeine, zelfs een anti-bioticakuur gehad van de huisarts, maar dat hielp al helemaal niet.
De huisarts zegt: Het heeft tijd nodig. En dat hij niks hoort op de longen.
Ja, dat is geruststellend, maar ondertussen wordt ik helemaal gek van de hoesten. 
`s Morgens hoest ik wel eens wat slijm mee op, maar de rest van de dag is het gewoon een droge kriebelhoest die maar blijft aanhouden. Ik wordt er ook helemaal hees van.
Wie helpt??

----------

